# MySQL "connect to server failed"



## Grille (13. Juli 2008)

hallo ...

ich versuche mir einen Linux-web-entwicklungsserver der in einer VMWare läuft, aufzubauen. ich habe dazu das Tutorial genutzt: "Der perfekte Server - Debian Etch (4.0)"

ich scheiter leider zur Zeit an der MySQL-Einrichtung und weis nicht, ob schon vorher etwas bei der Linux-Installation schief gelaufen ist, oder ob MySQL nicht richtig installiert ist.

Wenn ich zB. das ausführe:

```
mysqladmin variables
```
oder das:

```
mysqladmin -u root MEINPASSWORT
```
oder das:

```
mysqladmin -u root password MEINPASSWORT
```
dann kommt das:

```
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
```
ich weis auch gar nicht was der da aufeinmal mit "localhost" will.
wenn ich "hostname" ausführe, dann zeigt er richtig an:

```
gvb-server-02.gvb.de
```
da steht, dass man mit "netstat -tap" prüfen soll, ob das Netzwerk aktiv ist. Wenn ich das mache, kommt das als Antwort .. daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das OK ist:

```
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     2073/mysqld
```
könnt ihr mir bitte helfen MySQL korrekt zu installieren? .. leider habe ich in der dokumentation noch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Die von Dir verwendeten Befehle sind nicht ganz korrekt. Wenn Du Dich mit mysql und einem Passwort verbinden willst, dann lautet der Befehl:

mysqladmin -u root -p

und er fragt dann nach dem Passwort.

Für Details, rufe mal:

mysqladmin --help

auf.


----------



## Grille (13. Juli 2008)

ich habe das angegeben ,,, und er schmeist mir help-angaben raus:


```
gvb-server-02:~# mysqladmin -u root -p
mysqladmin  Ver 8.41 Distrib 5.0.32, for pc-linux-gnu on i486
Copyright (C) 2000 MySQL AB & MySQL Finland AB & TCX DataKonsult AB
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
and you are welcome to modify and redistribute it under the GPL license
Administration program for the mysqld daemon.
Usage: mysqladmin [OPTIONS] command command....
  -c, --count=#       Number of iterations to make. This works with -i
                      (--sleep) only.
  -#, --debug[=name]  Output debug log. Often this is 'd:t:o,filename'.
  -f, --force         Don't ask for confirmation on drop database; with
                      multiple commands, continue even if an error occurs.
  -C, --compress      Use compression in server/client protocol.
  --character-sets-dir=name
                      Directory where character sets are.
  --default-character-set=name
                      Set the default character set.
  -?, --help          Display this help and exit.
  -h, --host=name     Connect to host.
  -p, --password[=name]
                      Password to use when connecting to server. If password is
                      not given it's asked from the tty. WARNING: Providing a
                      password on command line is insecure as it is visible
                      through /proc to anyone for a short time.
  -P, --port=#        Port number to use for connection.
  --protocol=name     The protocol of connection (tcp,socket,pipe,memory).
  -r, --relative      Show difference between current and previous values when
                      used with -i. Currently works only with extended-status.
  -O, --set-variable=name
                      Change the value of a variable. Please note that this
                      option is deprecated; you can set variables directly with
                      --variable-name=value.
  -s, --silent        Silently exit if one can't connect to server.
  -S, --socket=name   Socket file to use for connection.
  -i, --sleep=#       Execute commands again and again with a sleep between.
  --ssl               Enable SSL for connection (automatically enabled with
                      other flags). Disable with --skip-ssl.
  --ssl-ca=name       CA file in PEM format (check OpenSSL docs, implies
                      --ssl).
  --ssl-capath=name   CA directory (check OpenSSL docs, implies --ssl).
  --ssl-cert=name     X509 cert in PEM format (implies --ssl).
  --ssl-cipher=name   SSL cipher to use (implies --ssl).
  --ssl-key=name      X509 key in PEM format (implies --ssl).
  --ssl-verify-server-cert
                      Verify server's "Common Name" in its cert against
                      hostname used when connecting. This option is disabled by
                      default.
  -u, --user=name     User for login if not current user.
  -v, --verbose       Write more information.
  -V, --version       Output version information and exit.
  -E, --vertical      Print output vertically. Is similar to --relative, but
                      prints output vertically.
  -w, --wait[=#]      Wait and retry if connection is down.
  --connect_timeout=#
  --shutdown_timeout=#
Variables (--variable-name=value)
and boolean options {FALSE|TRUE}  Value (after reading options)
--------------------------------- -----------------------------
count                             0
force                             FALSE
compress                          FALSE
character-sets-dir                (No default value)
default-character-set             (No default value)
host                              (No default value)
port                              3306
relative                          FALSE
socket                            /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
sleep                             0
ssl                               FALSE
ssl-ca                            (No default value)
ssl-capath                        (No default value)
ssl-cert                          (No default value)
ssl-cipher                        (No default value)
ssl-key                           (No default value)
ssl-verify-server-cert            FALSE
user                              root
verbose                           FALSE
vertical                          FALSE
connect_timeout                   43200
shutdown_timeout                  3600
Default options are read from the following files in the given order:
/etc/mysql/my.cnf ~/.my.cnf /usr/etc/my.cnf
The following groups are read: mysqladmin client
The following options may be given as the first argument:
--print-defaults        Print the program argument list and exit
--no-defaults           Don't read default options from any options file
--defaults-file=#       Only read default options from the given file #
--defaults-extra-file=# Read this file after the global files are read
Where command is a one or more of: (Commands may be shortened)
  create databasename   Create a new database
  debug                 Instruct server to write debug information to log
  drop databasename     Delete a database and all its tables
  extended-status       Gives an extended status message from the server
  flush-hosts           Flush all cached hosts
  flush-logs            Flush all logs
  flush-status          Clear status variables
  flush-tables          Flush all tables
  flush-threads         Flush the thread cache
  flush-privileges      Reload grant tables (same as reload)
  kill id,id,...        Kill mysql threads
  password new-password Change old password to new-password, MySQL 4.1 hashing.
  old-password new-password Change old password to new-password in old format.
  ping                  Check if mysqld is alive
  processlist           Show list of active threads in server
  reload                Reload grant tables
  refresh               Flush all tables and close and open logfiles
  shutdown              Take server down
  status                Gives a short status message from the server
  start-slave           Start slave
  stop-slave            Stop slave
  variables             Prints variables available
  version               Get version info from server
gvb-server-02:~#
```
Ich glaube so meintest du das nicht ...


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du jetzt noch das Kommando dahnter hängst, dass Du ausführen möchtest, dann funktioniert es. Also:

mysqladmin -u root -p password meinneuespasswort


----------

